# Looking for an Xternship in Tampa, Oldsmar or Palm Harbor FL



## nfinney (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know a facility or hospital that will have interns come in to assist with coding. Most Xterns listed on the Xtern site are billing companies that really do not need coding assitance. Looking to get experience in SDS, or Outpatient records.


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Nov 7, 2011)

*internship/externship*

I also noticed that its only billing companies  registered on the xternship site which leaves me to believe hospitals are not interested in having anyone intern in their HIM department. I wanted someone to share some insight about their internship at the billing companies, what exactly do they do? Are you allowed to code on the first day, or start off doing collections? And if they were hired by the company on completion of their internship?  It seems as though you have to know someone working in a hospital to get an internship in that facility.


----------

